# The Pool Party



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

A rich man living in London decided that he wanted to throw a party and
invited all of his friends and neighbours. He also invited Jimmy, the local tramp. He held the party around the pool at his mansion.

Everyone was having a good time drinking, dancing, eating good food and flirting. At the height of the party, the host said, "I have
a 15ft man-eating crocodile in my pool and I'll give a million pounds toanyone who has the balls to jump in."

The words were barely out of his mouth when there was a loud splash. Everyone turned around and saw Jimmy in the pool!

Jimmy was fighting the crocodile, jabbing it in the eyes with his thumbs, throwing punches, doing all kinds of stuff, like head butts and
chokeholds, biting the croc on the tail and flipping it through the air like some kind of Judo Instructor.

The water was churning and splashing everywhere. Both Jimmy and the croc were screaming and raising hell.

Finally Jimmy strangled the croc and let it float to the top like a goldfish. Before slowly climbing out of the pool.

Everybody was just staring at him in disbelief.

Finally the host says, "Well, Jimmy, I reckon I owe you a million pounds."

"Nah, you all right, I don't want it," said Jimmy.

The rich man said, "Man, I have to give you something. You won the bet.How about half a million pounds then?"

"No thanks. I don't want it," answered Jimmy.

The host said, "Come on, I insist on giving you something. That was amazing. How about a new Porsche and a Rolex and some stock
options?"

Again Jimmy said no.

Confused, the rich man asked, "Well Jimmy, then what do you want?"

Jimmy said, "I just want the name of the c*#t who pushed me in."


----------



## malTTeezer (Nov 27, 2003)

nearly pished mesell :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

:roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:lol:


----------

